# Quitting Smoking



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2008)

I`v had an idea, is there anyone else on here that`s planning to quit smoking this New Years eve?
apparently you`re more likely to succeed if you quit as a Group or with a partner (according to statistics).
so maybe we can use this thread to help each other out?

I`v been smoking almost exactly 30 years now, but the main "Traps" that have prevented me from quitting until now are mostly gone (my wife`s quit because she`s pregnant so I don`t have that pressure, and non of my friends smoke either now).

so how about it, shall we give it a go?


----------



## GB (Dec 31, 2008)

When I finally quit smoking I did it with 2 other friends. Two of us were successful and I credit a large part of our success to having a friend to go through it with at the same time. We were able to lean on each other and complain to each other and support each other like no one else could. We got each other through the hard moments when we were at our weakest. 

Join in people. Help each other out. 

(and Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to you too YT!)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit 9 years ago.  Best of luck to you. Its not easy, but WELL worth it when you do quit.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit back in August. It was a great decision! I did it using Swedish Snus which is a smokeless, spitless, tobacco pouch that doesn't have all the cancer causing chemicals that cigarettes and American smokeless have.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck YT.  It's been just over a year for me after 15+ years of smoking.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2008)

YT, first of all Congrats on the impending new edition! I didn't know about that! Second of all, there is a Social Group on here (I think) dedicated to quitting. I'm not sure how active it is, but it might be some help. Good luck!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't smoke, I have never smoked, but I am sending good wishes off to all of you who are trying to quit!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2008)

Congratulations, YT, on your pending family addition.

Good luck with quitting, it ain't easy but you can do it.


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Congratualtions on your new addition as well as your decision.  I quit a little over 8 years ago after having smoked for over 25 years.  Once you decide that you REALLY want to quit, you'll be able to.  I tried the patch and the gum but it only worked for me when I had had enough and I just put them down and walk away.


----------



## Mama Gracie (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit March 27th, 2008.  I used Chantix for a few months and also read a book on quitting smoking.  I had a small group online that defo helped.  The group thing is a good idea and if I can help in some way, let me know.  I smoked a pack a day for 20 years.  It's hard, but doable.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit in July of 2007 after many, many years of smoking. It isn't  easy, but you can do it.  Good luck.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey YT, a very good friend of mine says he did a hypnosis thing and stopped that day and never looked back. Been over 10 years now. Do you have access to that?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

YT, I'm giving it my best shot as well I run out of cigs some time today. It's really hard to quit but I know at my age it's time. Think of all the money you will save as well. So I'm in with you I know all the tricks and triggers but just haven't had the strength due to my highly addictive personality but it must be done. I did quit once many years ago but screwed up by thinking I could take a few puffs here and there and ended up back on the cigs. But I can tell you that after you quit you will feel like you have never smoked mentally as well as physically the first few days are the hardest but it dos get easier it takes 21 days to break a habit. I bought some Commit lozenges hope they help. You are trying to break several reasons to smoke including physical, habitual, emotional. social etc. 
I think all of us who want to quit may want to find a quitting forum and join together. 
My mantra is going to be " It must be done"


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2008)

no not really, I`m going plain old Cold Turkey, no patches or anything, just plenty of prayers and will power.
the DS Lite that I had for Christmas will help keep my hands occupied and brain engaged during harder times (that apparently only last 3-5 mins).
it also means that I`ll not be able to drink any alc for a good 6 months as that`s another Trap for me, every time I have a drink or 2 I want to smoke, so no booze for me until I`m sure I can handle the cravings (I estimate 6 months to be on the safe side).
Thanks each for the well wishes and encouragement! 

edit: JP, that`s cool! I`m sure we can defeat the Nicotine Monsters in our brain


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

I was lucky enough to still be able to drink....lol.


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

The hardest time for me was the morning coffee...and I sure couldn't give that up.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit using the nic gum. I followed the "program" to the letter and it worked. It does help to have a group or friend or even better, a partner, such as your wife, for support!  Congratulations on your decision and the resolve to do it! Best wishes for success.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 31, 2008)

I never started.  Good luck to you all!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 31, 2008)

YT;  I've never been a smoker.  But you already know where I stand, ready and willing to catch you if you need me.  I'm just a P.M. away, or even a phone call.  Besides, you now have multiple little ones (though the one is still in the oven, so-to-speak) who are relying on you to teach them about Newton's Laws of motion (especially as they apply to handling a fly line, I mean, hey, what better application of motion is there than casting a fly line?), and what about matter existing in two places simultaneously?  Who's gonna help them understand that?  And who can possible make them a bowl of good tomato soup with a grilled cheese samich like dear ol' Dad?  You have a lot to stick around for, and you need to be in top health to keep up.

Every time you think about lighting up, look at your kids.  You'll quit soon enough.  Just put priorities where they belong.  That will give you the strength.  

Oh, and one more reason to quit; who will I have to back me up, or even correct me when I go off on a semi-tech tangent about food, here on DC if you are coughing so hard from smoke that you can't type?

You're an important friend, and like it or not, I don't like seeing my friends smoke.  I've made more than one mad at me for picking on them when they used to light up.  So go on.  Make me respect you even more.  My stepfather quit smoking cold turkey when he was about 35.  He's the only guy I ever saw do it so solidly in one try.  And there is no one I respect more.  I know how hard it is.  My own biological Dad couldn't finally quit, though he tried many times, until he was about 70 years old.  And by then, it was too late.  He died two years later from smoke related causes.  Don't make your kids go through that.  They love ya more even more than we do.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck, YT.....I quit cold turkey on 11/30/08. I quit a couple other times and got to the 4 month mark and started smoking again, but always had the urge to have one more cigarette, this time I have no urge to smoke period. I am hoping this is for good but if not I will deal with it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

First of all, congratulations on your wonderful news!!! When is the baby due? Is your daughter excited about being a big sister? Give your wife a big hug from the DC clan.

Also, congrats on your decision to quit smoking. I wish you complete success - it's a tough thing to do. But if anyone can do it, I think it will be you, YT.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey people I'm in this to for criminy sakes





jpmcgrew said:


> YT, I'm giving it my best shot as well I run out of cigs some time today. It's really hard to quit but I know at my age it's time. Think of all the money you will save as well. So I'm in with you I know all the tricks and triggers but just haven't had the strength due to my highly addictive personality but it must be done. I did quit once many years ago but screwed up by thinking I could take a few puffs here and there and ended up back on the cigs. But I can tell you that after you quit you will feel like you have never smoked mentally as well as physically the first few days are the hardest but it dos get easier it takes 21 days to break a habit. I bought some Commit lozenges hope they help. You are trying to break several reasons to smoke including physical, habitual, emotional. social etc.
> I think all of us who want to quit may want to find a quitting forum and join together.
> My mantra is going to be " It must be done"


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Hey people I'm in this to for criminy sakes


OMG, I'm so sorry JP! You absolutely have my complete admiration and total support in your quest to quit smoking. Wait a minute...that_ is_ what you are referring to, right? Or are you telling us there will be a little JP running around in the future?


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry jp! 







 GO JP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GO JP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






We're there for you too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry JP! You absolutely have my complete admiration and total support in your quest to quit smoking. Wait a minute...that_ is_ what you are referring to, right? Or are you telling us there will be a little JP running around in the future?


 
 no little ones I'm just going try to quit cigs for real this time as well


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> no little ones I'm just going try to quit cigs for real this time as well


All joking aside, I know you can do it, JP. You're a really strong woman and a force to be reckoned with - the Marlboro man doesn't have a chance!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you I know that sometimes a post gets overlooked but I need the support as well. I did a long time ago take the Cancer Society six week course to quit smoking so I can also be support to others as well.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> All joking aside, I know you can do it, JP. You're a really strong woman and a force to be reckoned with - the Marlboro man doesn't have a chance!



*Ironic isn't it that the Marlboro Man died of lung cancer.  

I started smoking at 11.  Smoked for 35 years then decided it was enough.  Joined a Smoke Enders group, threw away the last of my pack, and haven't touched a cigarette since.  No craving no nothing.  That was 22 years ago. 

If there is any one reason that I will never go back, it will be because I never realized how horrible smokers smelled.  Their hair, breath, clothes, body , cars and homes smell awful. I never realized that smokers can't smell themselves.   I can't even stand to be around smokers anymore.   Good luck.  It CAN be done.  Just do it.  It will be the best thing you ever did for yourself not to mention the money you'll save. 
Good for you!!!*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> All joking aside, I know you can do it, JP. You're a really strong woman and a force to be reckoned with - the Marlboro man doesn't have a chance!


  Yep, I have been giving him too much money for too long just so I can kill myself


----------



## QSis (Dec 31, 2008)

Best of luck to you both, YT and JP!

Please update us as to how you are doing.  Quitting smoking is a great accomplishment  - for you and everyone around you!

Lee


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Seriously, both of you can do it.  We'll all be here for you!  Getting a support group together is probably a really good idea.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

I had uploaded a "Quit Keeper" on to my computer.  It gives you your currents stats.  How many days you are smoke free, how much money you saved, how many cigs you would have smoked, how much you added to you life.  It was a big incentive for me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

JustMeToo said:


> I had uploaded a "Quit Keeper" on to my computer.  It gives you your currents stats.  How many days you are smoke free, how much money you saved, how many cigs you would have smoked, how much you added to you life.  It was a big incentive for me.


This thing looks great, JustMe! JP and YT might want to use it too. Here's the link:
Quit Meter - Quit Keeper 1.08 - Tracking your statistics as you quit smoking - Home


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thanks 

I`v just DL`d it and am running it now, I set the Quit time for 00:00:00 Jan 1 2009, and it`s giving me a countdown as well now


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

I also just downloaded it I think it will be very helpful. I set my time about five hours from now


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey YT can I put you on my buddies list on the site if so how many hours until you quit?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Anybody else on DC that smokes willing to join us?


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2008)

sure you can add me 
and it says I have 3 hours and 10 mins left, but you quit when it`s Your midnight, I`m hoping to be fast asleep by then


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

I.m not waiting till midnight I'm just guessing thats when I run out ot them which will be about 4-5 in the afternoon.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

Like I said earlier, it really did give me incentive.  Just seeing how many cigs. I would have smoked makes me ill.  
I am glad that you guys are going to do the same.  I wish you all the best of luck.  Let me know your dates and I will put you in mine.  I will also try and post my stats.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been quit for 1 Year, 5 Months, 3 Weeks, 1 Day, 5 hours, 15 minutes and 45 seconds (541 days). I have saved $3,720.88 by not smoking 13,530 cigarettes. I have saved 1 Month, 2 Weeks, 1 Day, 23 hours and 30 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 7/9/2007 1:00 PM


----------



## Glorie (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit smoking in 1997. It's hard but well worth it.  Food tastes much better!  )
The thing I found that helped me was that whenever I was "scheduled" to have a smoke, I had to divert myself to something else, so like when I got a craving I had to go clean something or go for a walk - anything that would give me a diversion.  Just a suggestion....Best wishes to you, you can do it!!  )


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my ego involved when I quit. I told myself with each passing day I have that much more to lose. Then, when things really made me want to smoke, I would tell myself that I could have one tomorrow. When tomorrow came, the feeling had always passed. I also used rewards. I bought myself small treats that were non-food related. That and having a parent with lung cancer and on oxygen helped to reinforce my decision. Good luck to you!


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

Glorie, good advise.  You have to keep yourself busy.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2008)

well I guess that`s that now!
I just put my last one out.

Happy New Year each!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year, John.  Best wishes for a great year ahead and success with stopping smoking.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so upset right now DH is being an A** he has put up my smokiing since he has known me over eleven years and yes he's nagged me about it. I told a him to quit the nagging these past few days as I deal with finishing off what cigs I have left which is about eight more and yet tonight he's making the same nagging comments I finaly broke down and now I'm crying because he just doesn't get it and I have my own way of dealing with things. He tthinks you can just put them down like that easy peasy and has no idea how hard this is going to be for me even the build up to the end is hard. I don't know why he wont respect how I want to do things when before I had no intentions to quit and now that I do he wont give me that space.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Hang in there, Jackie.  You know what YOU have to do and that's what you should do.  Try to ignore him and take your first baby steps to successfully quitting smoking.  You'll be able to do it, even in spite of adversity.

Come here when you need extra support.  We'll be here.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

You can do it, any of you!! I will be one year on January 31st and Dh just celebrated 2 years.
I'm not gonna sugar coat it. It's hard, but, if you seriously want to, you can do it. One thing that helped me was to think of my mom and my niece, both having cancer, mom didn't make it, but, niece did after surgery, chemo and radiation. If they can go through that pain and suffering, I could dang well get through the pain of withdrawals. 
I used Commit lozenges for 4 days, then, laid those down too. Just know that when you quit, you will be around longer for your new baby and wife too!! 
This also helped me. It is still on my desktop and it will always stay. It's my trophy for winning!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 31, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I'm so upset right now DH is being an A** he has put up my smokiing since he has known me over eleven years and yes he's nagged me about it. I told a him to quit the nagging these past few days as I deal with finishing off what cigs I have left which is about eight more and yet tonight he's making the same nagging comments I finaly broke down and now I'm crying because he just doesn't get it and I have my own way of dealing with things. He tthinks you can just put them down like that easy peasy and has no idea how hard this is going to be for me even the build up to the end is hard. I don't know why he wont respect how I want to do things when before I had no intentions to quit and now that I do he wont give me that space.


 
No, it is not easy and if you are going to quit, you have to want it for yourself--to be healthier and live longer. It never works if you are quitting for someone else. Look back at what I wrote above. I quit the day my father had a right upper lobectomy and it was not easy but my techniques worked for me. I can't tell you the day, or year--it was so long ago. The point was I was going to become a non-smoker and keeping a record was meaningless to me. 

Further, it took me several times before the quit stuck. When you are truly ready to stop, you will know.

And, you can always ask me about more of my quitting techniques. Another one--when worse came to worse, I went to bed early.


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> well I guess that`s that now!
> I just put my last one out.
> 
> Happy New Year each!


 
Good for you YT!!!!!!  You've taken the first step!


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I'm so upset right now DH is being an A** he has put up my smokiing since he has known me over eleven years and yes he's nagged me about it. I told a him to quit the nagging these past few days as I deal with finishing off what cigs I have left which is about eight more and yet tonight he's making the same nagging comments I finaly broke down and now I'm crying because he just doesn't get it and I have my own way of dealing with things. He tthinks you can just put them down like that easy peasy and has no idea how hard this is going to be for me even the build up to the end is hard. I don't know why he wont respect how I want to do things when before I had no intentions to quit and now that I do he wont give me that space.


 
If he has never smoked, he can't begin to understand how difficult it is to quit.  He probably thinks that he can push you to quit but that's just not going to happen.  No one can make you quit.  Half of the battle is mental.  You have to get it in your mind that YOU are ready to quit.  You can do this!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> No, it is not easy and if you are going to quit, you have to want it for yourself--to be healthier and live longer. It never works if you are quitting for someone else. Look back at what I wrote above. I quit the day my father had a right upper lobectomy and it was not easy but my techniques worked for me. I can't tell you the day, or year--it was so long ago. The point was I was going to become a non-smoker and keeping a record was meaningless to me.
> 
> Further, it took me several times before the quit stuck. When you are truly ready to stop, you will know.
> 
> And, you can always ask me about more of my quitting techniques. Another one--when worse came to worse, I went to bed early.


  Thats the thing I am doing for myself not him but he thinks his negative input is helpful but it is not he just dos not understand the many reasons a person stays addicted. I started to smoke at 15 and now I'm 51 thats over 35 years so no it's not easy to give up your constant companion that saw you through everything like heart break, happy times lonely times boring times etc.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hang in there, Jackie. You know what YOU have to do and that's what you should do. Try to ignore him and take your first baby steps to successfully quitting smoking. You'll be able to do it, even in spite of adversity.
> 
> Come here when you need extra support. We'll be here.


 
 Katie this should be much easier for me then what you have been through this year, quiting smoking feels very much like having a broken heart but not even close to like you have had.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ugg, I am on my second time this year, fourth time since I started smoking at 14. Once I quit for a year, but then went back home to visit friends that smoked, and that was all it took. Second time I lasted 8 months. This year I was off them for almost three months, then back slid, and now am trying again.
I feel like I am loosing, but then I tell myself that because I keep trying I have only smoked half the cigarettes this year that I did last year, so that is a partial victory for me.
And yes, there is a social group on here for us quiters, but no one has used it since I opened it which was around the first time this year I was trying to quit.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, Maverick--the techniques that I described really worked for me.


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Ugg, I am on my second time this year, fourth time since I started smoking at 14. Once I quit for a year, but then went back home to visit friends that smoked, and that was all it took. Second time I lasted 8 months. This year I was off them for almost three months, then back slid, and now am trying again.
> I feel like I am loosing, but then I tell myself that because I keep trying I have only smoked half the cigarettes this year that I did last year, so that is a partial victory for me.
> And yes, there is a social group on here for us quiters, but no one has used it since I opened it which was around the first time this year I was trying to quit.


 
You've made some progress Buddy!  You may lose some of the battles but hang in there and you'll win the war!


----------



## Angie (Dec 31, 2008)

I quit smoking November 1st, cold turkey and haven't wanted one since.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 31, 2008)

Contemplate using a nicotine replacement, like Committ lozenges or the nicotine gum.
The lozenges gave me a bit of the drug to quiet the demons, and the lozenge gave me a replacement for the cigarette itself, which was important for me. For me, it was the Ritual of Smoking I was addicted to as much as the nicotine, so I had to have something physical to replace the ciggie. 

If you are getting that OMYGODIHAVETOHAVEACIGARETTENOW feeling, the lozenge is  SOMETHING to do, and gives a bit of the drug. 

I was a 3 pack a day 25 year smoker. Took me a year of sucking lozenges, but hey, it worked. I still carry around breath mints sometimes, like when I go to a bar.

So, don't feel guilty or like its cheating. If it takes a crutch, it's worth it in the long run!

Good luck to all of you. You will be just absolutely amazed at what its like to not cough all the dam time. Amazed!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's pretty cool Angie, I know right now I could kill for one...

I have heard about the hypnotism, thinking of looking into that. Right now I am on the patch again, but only takes the edge off doesn't kill the cravings completely...

And seriously, how exactly does she think nagging and following me around and searching me and the house on a constant basis is any help??


----------



## Angie (Jan 1, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> That's pretty cool Angie, I know right now I could kill for one...
> 
> I have heard about the hypnotism, thinking of looking into that. Right now I am on the patch again, but only takes the edge off doesn't kill the cravings completely...
> 
> And seriously, how exactly does she think nagging and following me around and searching me and the house on a constant basis is any help??


 
Well, I promised my niece I would quit by her birthday and I had to do it. I had that incentive. She and I are really close.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm down!!! 

I have been wanting to for a while but I am now more serious. Ready to tell family I will be edgy and to take it easy on me. 

This is something I want more now than ever so I think it can happen.

Good luck to all that are trying!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> That's pretty cool Angie, I know right now I could kill for one...
> 
> I have heard about the hypnotism, thinking of looking into that. Right now I am on the patch again, but only takes the edge off doesn't kill the cravings completely...
> 
> And seriously, how exactly does she think nagging and following me around and searching me and the house on a constant basis is any help??


 Hang in there Mav it will get better in a few days I'm suffering withdrawel as well  as far as your wife I know what you mean even though DH knew I was really going to give it a shot he was nagging me even through the final hours of smoking when I asked him not to. I finally broke down and cried and cried he has absolutely no idea how hard it is.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2009)

NAchef said:


> I'm down!!!
> 
> I have been wanting to for a while but I am now more serious. Ready to tell family I will be edgy and to take it easy on me.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm here with you


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

So how is everyone doing? I'm doing better than I thought due to being on Paxil anyway, it has really taken the edge off  physical thing but still is very difficult on the habit thing. I have not been functioning well and have been spending a lot of time in bed or the couch feeling sorry for my self but all in all doing OK. My energy level is picking up and my sence of smell is incredible.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am still on the 'spending time in bed' phase here...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2009)

Hang in there, Jackie.  I know you can succeed.

I've never smoked but Buck did for many years and stopped "cold turkey."  If you need support, just PM me.  It's difficult but it's possible.


----------



## callie (Jan 2, 2009)

i never smoked either -well, one puff when i was in 8th grade - so i know i have NO say in the matter of quitting...but my dear hubby smoked for 30 plus years and quit cold turkey.  I admire him SO much.  I know nicotine addiction is very strong...and I have seen him a few times when I know he would easily cave in - but didn't!  Stay strong...I've witnessed him feel better, sense of smell is better, he can walk farther, and enjoy physical activities more...and I KNOW he will live longer!  God bless all who want to quit.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys just be glad you are doing this for yourselves. I don't think you'd like to go out for dinner, wake up a week later with a whole week of your life gone and even now you can't remember, part way through that week you ralize every time you move or your legs bother you and you want to sit up or in a chair someone slaps a patch on you, won't tell you why or what it is, then you ralize the smokes in yourpurse are gone, you get home there isn't a match to light a candle with and yourtold be a good girl and your legs won't bother you anymore we took care of it by putting patches to help you stop smoking on you..Who you ask decided this..your DH...That's fine, but ya know what gang, I still resent not being given a choice and being treated like the village idiot..It's been over a year, but there are time like the other night I woke up from a dream trying to light a lighter for a smoke..Stay strong if this is what YOU want to do, it is a better way tolive and at least you get to pick and choose yourself..
kades


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Hang in there, Jackie. I know you can succeed.
> 
> I've never smoked but Buck did for many years and stopped "cold turkey." If you need support, just PM me. It's difficult but it's possible.


 
 Thank You Katie and callie both of you understand just how hard it is it's not just the habit but the incredible amount of chemicals they put in these things to keep one addicted.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 2, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Hey guys just be glad you are doing this for yourselves.
> kades



Not really, part of me wants to quit, part of me is resentful and sick and tired of being the one to always make the changes while the other parties seem content to never change no matter how troublesome it is to those around them...
But then, it was either I get to smoke for 5 years for sure, or quit and maybe get another 10 to 15 or even more... my choice.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing I find amazing is that non smokers are more understanding then ex smokers some ex smokers are so self rightous as oppsosed to smokers one would think they would be more understanding


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Not really, part of me wants to quit, part of me is resentful and sick and tired of being the one to always make the changes while the other parties seem content to never change no matter how troublesome it is to those around them...
> But then, it was either I get to smoke for 5 years for sure, or quit and maybe get another 10 to 15 or even more... my choice.


Exactly, YOUR choice
kades


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the truth you have to do it for your self and no one else


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 2, 2009)

Right now I am leaning towards a pack a day and over 5 years... but I am sure by now you have figured out it is the nicotine talking...
Still, all that nagging over the years has still built up a lot of resentment and makes it feel less like my choice and more like forced by circumstances and a nagging...
Anyway... one more day almost gone...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> ex smokers are so self righteous



Yep, Jackie.  Buck always said the worst person to talk about "quitting" smoking was the one who was someone who had quit.  He dreaded talking to a friend/acquaintance who had quit somewhat earlier than Buck had.  He got all the "whys" and "it's better for you" lectures, etc.

In the end, Buck quit cold turkey without anyone's nagging.   Really, that's what the decision has to be.  Yours!!!  Buck was at 3 packs a day when he quit. It's possible.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Right now I am leaning towards a pack a day and over 5 years... but I am sure by now you have figured out it is the nicotine talking...
> Still, all that nagging over the years has still built up a lot of resentment and makes it feel less like my choice and more like forced by circumstances and a nagging...
> Anyway... one more day almost gone...


  I know the nagging dos not help and makes one not want to quit they just don't understand that nagging will not make you quit and you will only quit when you want to quit no matter what anybody else says it's such a personal battle we do not need the nagging but for them to just leave us alone.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Yep, Jackie. Buck always said the worst person to talk about "quitting" smoking was the one who was someone who had quit. He dreaded talking to a friend/acquaintance who had quit somewhat earlier than Buck had. He got all the "whys" and "it's better for you" lectures, etc.
> 
> In the end, Buck quit cold turkey without anyone's nagging. Really, that's what the decision has to be. Yours!!! Buck was at 3 packs a day when he quit. It's possible.


  You are right it seems some ex smokers just get right down nasty rather than understanding


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ugg, those are the worst!! I used to think, "Geez, if this is the kind of person you turn into after quitting.... maybe I don't wanna quit!"
You would think they would try and be a positive example instead.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 2, 2009)

Hang it there! Find yourself a good personal reason for quitting, be it silly or serious.. just something you feel strongly about. 
And use that reason as your shield against all those oh-so-subtle-and-powerful urges.
Hardest thing I ever did in my life, but it sure is nice not stinking anymore!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2009)

How is everybody doing? I'm doing OK the back of my throat kind of tastes like an ash tray. I wonder if thats the the nicotine all ready coming out of my system?


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2009)

Good going, Jackie!

How about YT, NAchef, Maverick and who else?

Lee


----------



## cara (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really jealous of you folks.. sometimes I would like to quit smoking, I even don't like the smell of others when they "fresh smoked"...
but I don't have the power (yet?)...


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 3, 2009)

jpm, I had the same thing.  Taste of nicotine in my mouth.  I am proud of you.  I quit July of 07.  I always carry mints with me.  PM me if you need me.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2009)

Wonder how everybody else is doing? I'm having a rough patch the past two hours so tempted to go to a neighbors to bum a cig but I'm not going to do it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> jpm, I had the same thing. Taste of nicotine in my mouth. I am proud of you. I quit July of 07. I always carry mints with me. PM me if you need me.


  it's not from the lozenges either because I'm not using them because they really burn my throat but was definately was nicotine taste in my mouth. Many years ago after not smoking for six weeks my skin turned ash grey from the nicotine comming out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that about sums it up...


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 3, 2009)

You can do it Jackie!!!!!!!!! We believe in you


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I think that about sums it up...


  I've been doing some deep breathing exercises that seems to help.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

With each day you have that much more to lose.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!!! I am so impressed! I love that y'all are keeping us up on your progress. We really _are_ all rooting for you. I was just wondering how YT is doing, too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone else found themselves drinking a lot more water now??


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 4, 2009)

this is the start of day 4, and it`s been **** Rough! but I haven`t given up and expect it should start to get a little easier now (going on past experience).
I`v had to keep my mind in "Ignore Mode" for the cravings and the constant mental nagging to smoke.
this morning I seem to be able to Focus much better and my concentration drifts a little less, so I Might even manage to get some work done


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> this is the start of day 4, and it`s been **** Rough! but I haven`t given up and expect it should start to get a little easier now (going on past experience).
> I`v had to keep my mind in "Ignore Mode" for the cravings and the constant mental nagging to smoke.
> this morning I seem to be able to Focus much better and my concentration drifts a little less, so I Might even manage to get some work done


Keep up the great work YT..I know it's hard but I know you can do it..I still have my moments, but I can walk by them in the store now and not want to grab a carton and run like heck..And I am not one of those who want to tell you it's better not to..BUNK you know all that crap and you know you can do this. You are stronger than it is.
kades


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 4, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> this is the start of day 4, and it`s been **** Rough! but I haven`t given up and expect it should start to get a little easier now (going on past experience).
> I`v had to keep my mind in "Ignore Mode" for the cravings and the constant mental nagging to smoke.
> this morning I seem to be able to Focus much better and my concentration drifts a little less, so I Might even manage to get some work done


 
 Hang in there guy it's gonna get better Iv'e been doing deep breathing exercises and it helps. We all have come too far to go back now we are just about through the hardest part.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

You're all doing great!! Keep it up!! Keep coming on here to talk also. It does help, I promise. If you haven't downloaded the counter yet, please, do so. I know it's small, but, it really does give you something to look forward to. It's the first one that says quit counter.


----------



## QSis (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, so jp, YT, and Maverick are still all on the wagon - EXCELLENT!!  Nice going!

How about NAChef?

Lee


----------



## Mama (Jan 4, 2009)

I so glad to hear that everyone is still hanging in there!  Keep It up!  You can do it!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Allright--I will try to explain what it is like being a nonsmoker. (And I use to smoke)

After I quit I got my sense of smell back. I noticed that I hated the smell of my hair and clothes after I was around a smoker. I reeked of smoke and would have to change and shower and wash my hair.

Kissing a smoker was not so pleasant if they had not brushed their teeth. (yes, the old kissing an ashtray)

Watching someone you love (in this case my beloved father) suffer from emphesema and lung cancer is no picnic and neither is taking care of them. Further, they have a very ugly and cruel death.

Second hand smoke does harm those around you. My mom was diagnosed with emphesema and now is getting breathing treatments twice a day.

Finally, those who are bugging you to quit are doing so because they love you and want you around, but in the end, you have to want it yourself and do it for yourself.

It is a hard battle to get over. Nicotine is one of the most addictive drugs and it is common for those who succeed to crow about it and want to change the world. I agree it can be a real drag. I never talk about smoking unless I am encouraging someone who wants to quit and told me so. Further, there are all those fun little rituals that go along with it and all those times during the day that you associate with smoking. It is also an excuse to give yourself a little break. I know, I have been there but you can overcome the psychological part of the addiction, too. Find replacements, rewards etc.

Good luck to you all. Pm me if you want for encouragement and support.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 4, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> this is the start of day 4, and it`s been **** Rough! but I haven`t given up and expect it should start to get a little easier now (going on past experience).
> I`v had to keep my mind in "Ignore Mode" for the cravings and the constant mental nagging to smoke.
> this morning I seem to be able to Focus much better and my concentration drifts a little less, so I Might even manage to get some work done


 Well, you are a day ahead of me. Don't slip now because you have already passed the first and hardest phase. Now the cravings will come in shorter increments, today it seemed like every thing I saw on TV people were smoking and quite enjoying it but they were actors who don't smoke it did give me a longing but it passed quick,


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so proud of you YT2095*.*


----------



## jayde (Jan 4, 2009)

I quite smoking about three months ago and did so because of seeing my uncle from his visit from SC. This was the first time he was healthly enough to travel since finding out he has lung cancer. That was enough to slap me straight. 

Keep it up!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 4, 2009)

cara said:


> I'm really jealous of you folks.. sometimes I would like to quit smoking, I even don't like the smell of others when they "fresh smoked"...
> but I don't have the power (yet?)...


  When you do decide you will quit but it is not easy and cigarettes are very expensive in Germany and smoking seems to be more acceptable among the Deutch and many more Europeans.


----------



## cara (Jan 5, 2009)

well, I have my "cigarette express"... ;o)
DH regulary drives to Prague and in the Czech Republic cigarettes are much cheaper ;o)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 5, 2009)

So it's check in time. How is everyone doing? Today has been perhaps the best day so far physically but the mental, habitual part is still pretty strong. I am feeling a lot better and breathing better and I enjoy that and know it will get even better and I know I can not be near another smoker just yet. According to the info the nicotine and carbon monoxide is gone in my system but I'm wondering about the three to four thousand chemicals they put in cigs which is what I think makes them addictive in the first place fifty of them can cause cancer. So yes we not only battle the nicotine and habit thing but wonder how much the chemicals play a part in keeping a person addicted.  UPDATE, DH just came home and I looked at the little catch all plate on the island cart and spied a cig it was broken at the butt but still a whole cig fortunately I was not in a craving mode and promptly destroyed it. MAN! I have no idea how I missed that one cause yesterday or the day before I would have jumped on that sucker. Another thing I have noticed is that some things I thought tasted good taste awful now like these generic dill pickle slices.
All I know is that any of us that have made it this far we must keep going as it can only get better and never give in to the beast not even once as that is how it gets us back.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Went to the store yesterday and there was a guy hanging outside smoking, I just about jumped him to steal his cigs....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 5, 2009)

cara said:


> well, I have my "cigarette express"... ;o)
> DH regulary drives to Prague and in the Czech Republic cigarettes are much cheaper ;o)


  Cara, do you know Alsenborn/Enkenbach or Kaiserslautern that is where my mother is from and where I grew up from five to ten years old mit mine OMA und OPA don't get too sure of my German because I have forgotten most of it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Went to the store yesterday and there was a guy hanging outside smoking, I just about jumped him to steal his cigs....




I remember feeling that way!!
I still like the smell of smoke, unfortunately, but, that urge is not there like it use to. It's a passing urge, that's it. VERY easily forgotten.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree TG. I still get the urges and some are stronger than others. I have not smoked in over 10 years, but sometimes it still hits you that you want it. My dad said it took him over 30 years to get to the point where he no longer has any cravings. 

Do not let that scare you off though guys. The cravings get much more manageable and last much less time. You can all do it. Keep up the great work!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2009)

There is an extra insetive to quit, I just read an article about Third Hand smoke related problem. This smoking stuff is real c***, I wish I never started. I'm not going back.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

GB said:


> I agree TG. I still get the urges and some are stronger than others. I have not smoked in over 10 years, but sometimes it still hits you that you want it. My dad said it took him over 30 years to get to the point where he no longer has any cravings.
> 
> Do not let that scare you off though guys. The cravings get much more manageable and last much less time. You can all do it. Keep up the great work!




And dh HATES the smell. It's VERY rare for him to get a craving at all!! I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I think it just depends on the person.



Very very true.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

About 1980 or so Buck quit cold turkey.  This, after a 3-pack a day habit.  I was impressed with his self-control.  He said  quitting smoking was one of the best things he ever did and commented that it took a couple of years to get over the cravings that happened at the time he routinely had a cigarette.  He smoked a pipe for a few years after stopping cigarettes, but that didn't last long.

Hang in there folks.  It can be done.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Went to the store yesterday and there was a guy hanging outside smoking, I just about jumped him to steal his cigs....


 
lol. I had a friend who quit who use to love to be near a smoker just to get a whiff of the smoke. This too shall pass.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 6, 2009)

so far so good here, although today seems quite a bit harder than yesterday for some reason?
I don`t seem to have gotten past the craving that started with my morning coffee, I was woken up before I was ready this morning, so maybe tiredness is a trigger?
I can certainly say that I`v noticed a huge difference in my brain chemistry to that of a few days ago, and so I estimate that the Physical side of withdrawl is past it`s peak now, and I didn`t Kill anyone!


----------



## QSis (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent, YT!  

Yes, having coffee is tough in the beginning.  Good job!

Lee


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

i smoked for 20 years and then 3 years ago i came down with bacterial pneumonia and had a stroke. i was in the hospital for 4 months and a nursing home for rehab for 2 months. i'm now disabled but i'm back home and i feel lucky to be alive.

i wish you a lot of good luck in quiting.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

Lifesaver, may you continue to feel better and get stronger and stronger. As your signature says, "Eat, drink, laugh and be happy!"


----------



## 2belucile (Jan 6, 2009)

YT : Good you are quitting smoking!  Is hard, but you can do it!  One thing that helped  me (I was like a chimney, one cigarrete after another) was to drink a lot of fruit and vegetable juices, that replenish the vitamines and minerales lost with my diet of coffee and cigarrette. 
Something thart helped me when I ""NEEDED"" a cigarrette;  I got some pieces of licorice, cut very small and chew one of them. that helped me to forget the cigarrete.

Also: congratulations on the new baby that is coming!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Man they make this hard don't they???????

In addition to the patch I use a prescription inhaler to help when the craving is too much for the patch to handle.

I also eat and drink lots more fruits and veggies, it helps. I tried sugar free gum, but the kids keep getting into it and it disappears!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Man they make this hard don't they???????
> 
> In addition to the patch I use a prescription inhaler to help when the craving is too much for the patch to handle.
> 
> I also eat and drink lots more fruits and veggies, it helps. I tried sugar free gum, but the kids keep getting into it and it disappears!



hide it!! Keep it in your pocket and tell them your out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Man they make this hard don't they???????
> 
> In addition to the patch I use a prescription inhaler to help when the craving is too much for the patch to handle.
> 
> I also eat and drink lots more fruits and veggies, it helps. I tried sugar free gum, but the kids keep getting into it and it disappears!


 What kind of inhaler? I'm past that but still curious about what you are talking about.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

A Nicitrol Inhaler. It has a little capsule containing nicotine in it. When you put it in the tube and push it together, it forms a small cigarette like thingy, and releases the nicotine inside. Then you puff on it like you do a cigarette.
It burns my throat so I don't use it much.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Today was vey much like yesterday I still remember how much I enjoy/ enjoyed smoking. Now it seems I need to learn how to breathe with out cigs I am getting so much more air I need to learn how to compensate.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2009)

Meh, almost right on que! I have a cold that`s mainly sore throat and tight chest, and it`s only a couple of hours away from being exactly 1 week Quit, I can expect a few of these ( just like it was 18 years ago when I quit for 8 months).
HOWEVER!!!!
the Internet didn`t exist back then and there was little data at the local library about this phenomenon, and you may be absolutely Certain the anti-smoking literature (and most Doctors) will fail to tell you this or even acknowledge the fact that some DO get all sorts of chest infections and sore throats and diarrehoa and sickness and depression and whole range of other disorders as the body rids itself of the 3000+ chems you suck in per drag!
LOL, there`s a whole thread about it here: Quit smoking a year ago - sick ever since! >> Medical Questions, Weight Loss, Pregnancy, Drugs, Health Insurance
but pay Particular attention to poster that resumed smoking again as result only to find out that it DID`NT make it go away! and was stuck with the same problem as well as the original smoking habit 
I`m a bit more determined Not to start again after reading some of those posts (not that I have any doubts anyway).
I must admit though, after reading about the lethargy and lack of energy and depression and some with panic attacks, I find it hard to imagine, as I feel almost the exact opposite since a few days ago, generally Happier and Plenty (maybe to excess) energy, and find I`m smiling on the inside more than I did before.
I`v been Physically FUBAR for the best part of a year now anyway, so that side of the quit isn`t going to make things any worse for me so I can give it the Bird 

"*I have been quit for 6 Days, 19 hours, 11 minutes and 12 seconds (6 days). I have saved £9.70 by not smoking 135 cigarettes. I have saved 11 hours and 15 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 01/01/2009 00:00*"
are my stats.

so.... I`v decided I`m going to buy a new Camera with the cash at the end of the year, I want a Pentax K20D.

what`s JP and Mav going to buy?


----------



## cara (Jan 7, 2009)

where did you get your stats?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2009)

I used the Quit Time program, linked to in this thread (somewhere), it runs on my desktop.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> I used the Quit Time program, linked to in this thread (somewhere), it runs on my desktop.


 
Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh gee, more side effects to look forward to, yippie!! LOL still hanging in there.  Maye I should have downloaded one of those time stat thingys too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Oh gee, more side effects to look forward to, yippie!! LOL still hanging in there. Maye I should have downloaded one of those time stat thingys too.


  You still can just download and put in your stats.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

I will have to check back thru the thread and see if there is a link there, I thought I saw one. Otherwise if anyone has it handy, thats cool.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm at 6 days 20 plus hours and over 200 cigs not smoked. My reward is a house we are looking anyway this may be the one we will look at it Monday. It's a great price if you don't mind living in the middle of nowhere on the high desert plains of New Mexico. Santa Fe is only 105 miles from this town the inside will need new floors, paint etc since it's stuck in retro 1979.
http://www.swranches.com/Geodesic/Flyer.pdf


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 7, 2009)

Swedish Snus! It's how I quit after 20 years of 1+ pack a day smoking!

YouTube - The art of snusing


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I will have to check back thru the thread and see if there is a link there, I thought I saw one. Otherwise if anyone has it handy, thats cool.


  Page 11 top of page from Fishers Mom.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

That makes it easy, thanks!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

OK downloaded and found, Here are my stats:
I have been quit for 6 Days, 2 minutes and 14 seconds (6 days). I have saved $30.00 by not smoking 120 cigarettes. I have saved 10 hours of my life. My Quit Date: 1/1/2009 6:08 PM


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Camel is planning on putting out snus
R.J. Reynolds' 'Camel Snus' Faces Criticism


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

They have been selling snus around here for awhile. Currently a tin is free if you buy a pack of Camels, and they have sent me numerous coupons for a free tin of snus in the mail.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

How is Snus different from snuff or dip or whatever else it is called?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Snuff or dip is placed directly in the mouth between the gums and cheek and is just basically shredded tobacco that is still moist, no casing. As juices form in your mouth, you have to spit them out. We always called it chewing tobacco growing up.
Snus is in a pouch, and they do something to it so that you don't have to constantly spit out the juice. You stick it in the same place and just leave it there. No spitting, no smoke so you can use it anywhere you want.
I wish I had seen cigarettes as being just as disgusting as chewing tobacco is...


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Snuff or dip is placed directly in the mouth between the gums and cheek and is just basically shredded tobacco that is still moist, no casing.



I have seen snuff or dip that was in a pouch. I forgot the brand name, but I have bought it before (back in my tobacco days). You did have to spit though.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> I have seen snuff or dip that was in a pouch. I forgot the brand name, but I have bought it before (back in my tobacco days). You did have to spit though.



I remember that as well. Growing up there was 'pouchless' and then the ones in the pouch. Both you still had to spit out the juices, but with the pouch the idea was it was less messy.
I have no idea how they make this so you don't have to spit...


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't imagine what it does to your stomach.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyway those of us who chose to quit here on DC have gone too long to mess it up now because the hardest part is ending and I personally do not want to go through the beginning again. I'm feeling quite good I actually went to town and got through it I can also have drinks and not smoke but I don't think I can have drinks and be around other smokers not yet anyway.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea I don't want to start over either, done that too many times as well! I do want to go slow and cautious this time around. My experience is that I have come across two types of successful quiters: Those that took thier time and included lifestyle and dietary changes in over the course of 6 months to a year, and those that went cold turkey and never looked back.
Cold turkey didn't work for me  so I am going to go with slow and cautious, one step at a time. I have the patch, and they want you done with the program in 2 1/2 to 3 months. I think it should be done more over 6 or more months.
Even my therapists husband who is using the gum is taking more than 6 months and so far has not back slid.. gives me hope.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Anybody see the house I'm interested in? Check it out!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Yea I don't want to start over either, done that too many times as well! I do want to go slow and cautious this time around. My experience is that I have come across two types of successful quiters: Those that took thier time and included lifestyle and dietary changes in over the course of 6 months to a year, and those that went cold turkey and never looked back.
> Cold turkey didn't work for me  so I am going to go with slow and cautious, one step at a time. I have the patch, and they want you done with the program in 2 1/2 to 3 months. I think it should be done more over 6 or more months.
> Even my therapists husband who is using the gum is taking more than 6 months and so far has not back slid.. gives me hope.


 I think it depends on the person as far as I'm concerned I need to quit cold turkey only because I will hang on the last bit of nicotine and then just relapse back to smoking and I love/loved smoking. I do believe the patches, gum, lozenges just prolong the inevitable.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> I'm at 6 days 20 plus hours and over 200 cigs not smoked. My reward is a house we are looking anyway this may be the one we will look at it Monday. It's a great price if you don't mind living in the middle of nowhere on the high desert plains of New Mexico. Santa Fe is only 105 miles from this town the inside will need new floors, paint etc since it's stuck in retro 1979.
> http://www.swranches.com/Geodesic/Flyer.pdf


 
 This is a bump and please check out the house I want.( MAYBE)


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> How is Snus different from snuff or dip or whatever else it is called?



OK, here's the deal. Let's forget about Camel snus because I don't really trust American tobacco companies as far as I can throw them... True Swedish snus which is available through mail order has been used by the Swedes for over 200 years.

There are several differences between snus and traditional smokeless tobacco. The main difference is that snus contains very little tobacco specific nitrosamines (TSNA's), which are the cancer causing agents in tobacco, smoked or smokeless. This is due to how snus is processed. It is air dried and steam cured, rather than heat dried, and fermented (dip, chew), or burnt as in smoking. A study conducted in Sweden over two+ decades showed no increase in occurences of oral cancer in snus users. This study was published in one of the most prestigious medical journals in the world, The Lancet.

Oral use of Swedish moist snuff (snus) and risk for cancer of the mouth, lung, and pancreas in male construction workers: a retrospective cohort study : The Lancet

Snus is smokeless, spitless pouches of tobacco that you place under your upper lip. They are very discreet, and IMHO they taste great.

They contain nicotine just like cigarettes, dip, Nicorette, patches, lozenges, etc. They work because they contain enough nicotine to curb the craving to smoke, which is not necessarily true for patches, gum, etc.

I won't try to claim that snus is for everyone, or that they are 100% safe. I will say that I love using snus as an alternative to cigarettes, and that they are 99.9% safer than cigarettes.

If you want more information, then PM me. I am serious that snus helped me kick a 20 year smoking habit.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info RobsanX! Sounds interesting, I will have to check it out more and think about it as for me it is not only kicking the habit but getting off the Nicotine as well. With heart disease they really want all the nicotine out of my system, it causes the blood vessels to contract which is not good on partially blocked arteries!

Or put this way: The patch barely takes the edge off, but does help without hurting my chest. Whereas I smoke one cigarette and my chest hurts for the next couple of hours...


----------



## QSis (Jan 8, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> This is a bump and please check out the house I want.( MAYBE)


 
Very cool, Jackie!  Good luck with the house!

Lee


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Thank you for the info RobsanX! Sounds interesting, I will have to check it out more and think about it as for me it is not only kicking the habit but getting off the Nicotine as well. With heart disease they really want all the nicotine out of my system, it causes the blood vessels to contract which is not good on partially blocked arteries!
> 
> Or put this way: The patch barely takes the edge off, but does help without hurting my chest. Whereas I smoke one cigarette and my chest hurts for the next couple of hours...



NP, I'm happy to oblige. I use snus because I like it, and it's much healthier than smoking. Others use it as a nicotine replacement therapy because it works, and it's about 10% of the cost of other things like patches, gum, etc.

I don't want to endorse a tobacco product to non-users, but we all know that smoking kills. It's time to get serious about getting people of the cigs, and I see snus as a viable alternative to the traditional methods of quitting.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> Anybody see the house I'm interested in? Check it out!



well.. you are right.. it's in the middle of nowhere but exept from that it sounds good... would be a bit too less green for me ;o)


----------



## Mama (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice house Jackie! What a great way to not only reward yourself but to give you added incentive. You won't want to smoke in it!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

We will see it will still need a lot of work and it's definately not a done deal in any way.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Thank you for the info RobsanX! Sounds interesting, I will have to check it out more and think about it as for me it is not only kicking the habit but getting off the Nicotine as well. With heart disease they really want all the nicotine out of my system, it causes the blood vessels to contract which is not good on partially blocked arteries!
> 
> Or put this way: The patch barely takes the edge off, but does help without hurting my chest. Whereas I smoke one cigarette and my chest hurts for the next couple of hours...


  Which is exactly why you need to cowboy up and quit using these crutches. You are all ready sick and need to decide to live


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cold turkey doesn't work for everyone, it didn't and won't work for me. I can only fight one aspect of this at a time as I am already fighting multiple battles on multiple fronts just to keep functioning LOL!
For now keep the nicotine, at least without smoke you are not taking in carcinogens, tar, additives, etc. And this leaves me to fight the habit itself for now. Although truthfully the patch I am on is 7mg which is about 1/10th of what I was intaking on 20+ a day so it is already reduced down.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

My update, I had several urges not cravings today they also need dealing with they are this instant thought about lighting up but then you realize you are not smoking and say CRAP it does pass in about 30 seconds.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

So while I and others are here on this quest to beat the beast and with the support of our fellow DC  members. I had a thought, why are there no really good clinics to go to to help people quit? So I started to think what would I look for a place that would guide one through this proccess as easy as possible. So here is what I came up with so far it would be a sort of spa type place that would include and please add your thoughts as well
Classes on what to expect when quiting
Massages
Detoxing Diets as much or as little you want
Saunas and Steam Rooms to sweat out the nicotine and chemicals
Group talks for support 
Fresh fruit and vegies everywhere
Breathing Excercises
Your choice of physical excercise
Yoga to relax and energize body
Places to go and do all the primal screaming you want
Hypnosis if you want
Doctors on stand by for at least the first 3-4 days to sedate you to help get past the physical addiction.
What else would you add to this place?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Cold turkey doesn't work for everyone, it didn't and won't work for me. I can only fight one aspect of this at a time as I am already fighting multiple battles on multiple fronts just to keep functioning LOL!
> For now keep the nicotine, at least without smoke you are not taking in carcinogens, tar, additives, etc. And this leaves me to fight the habit itself for now. Although truthfully the patch I am on is 7mg which is about 1/10th of what I was intaking on 20+ a day so it is already reduced down.


  OK. I just want you to be around a long time we have lost too many here on DC as it is.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is very sweet of you to say, but if only you knew me!!

Just kidding!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Allright, how are you all doing? Anyone relapse or all you all staying strong?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

No relapse, still staying weak and quivering... oh er.. I mean strong.... LOL.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 13, 2009)

So far so good. Still dealing with the urges but OK. I can do cocktails no problem but I think I better stay away from other smokers and drinks at the same time for now.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 13, 2009)

The biggest change for me was my eating habits. When I smoked, I never ate breakfast and only had a cup or two of coffee. I would eat a humongous lunch and a normal dinner.

Now, I cannot go without some sort of food in the morning.

DON"T WORRY ABOUT GAINING WEIGHT!

It's easier to lose weight than it is to quit smoking. So do what you need to do to quit, then deal with the weight later.  I found spicy snacks helped curve any urges because it gave me the same burning sensation as the smoke did.  There's like zero calories in hot sauce, just find something good to snack on.  My "go-to" snack was orange slices with hot sauce.  Tasted like BBQ, but was actually good for me.  I made them alot after dinner.

Like I've said before, you first must really want to quit or you never will.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been quit for 1 Week, 6 Days, 9 hours, 19 minutes and 8 seconds (13 days). I have saved $66.93 by not smoking 267 cigarettes. I have saved 22 hours and 15 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 1/1/2009 6:08 PM

It says hit ctrl + F12 to put stats into a message, but I can't get that to work. Instead I have to go to edit, then copy stats, then paste stats in here. Ah well, at least I can get it in here LOL.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

Good job everyone!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep up the good work, Mav.

What about everyone else?  How ya doing?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 15, 2009)

Doing good I was really irritable Monday and Tuesday I'm guessing it was because of the chemicals from the cigs I think they take the longest to get out of the body. I'm at over two weeks now not smoking.
Honestly I don't how I did it as I thought I would never be able to quit as I loved to smoke. The money I will save is a big bonus as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes...the money.


More for booze now!  lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been told I have been 'quite the bear' lately, LOL.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe you need to go take a walk. Exercising will help you feel better and give you a short break from the people who are saying this to you.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did I mention it is -6F here right now? LOL.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2009)

what about a thick jacket?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Or a straight jacket might work LOL.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bleeeggghhh...

I`v spent the whole of this week in bed with maxed out Flu symptoms, I`v had a viral infection now for the last 4 months that has already cost me my hearing, but this latest bout of whatever it is I have has floored me.
but I`m still not smoking!

I`v managed to Hack my nintendo DS and can now get online from in bed (or anywhere else more or less), so worst comes to the worst I now have you guys in my Pyjama pocket!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not so sure I wanna be there....


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> Bleeeggghhh...
> 
> I`v spent the whole of this week in bed with maxed out Flu symptoms, I`v had a viral infection now for the last 4 months that has already cost me my hearing, but this latest bout of whatever it is I have has floored me.
> but I`m still not smoking!
> ...



Sorry you aren't feeling well, John.  Hope you are better very soon.  And, good for you for not giving in to smoking.  You'll make it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck YT.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2009)

Still not smoking but still dreaming of smoking not a lot but enough to make me feel vulnarable (sp).


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 17, 2009)

John, I am sorry that you are sick but proud that you and jpmcgrew and Mav have stuck with the plan. My hats off to you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

You guys are doing great!! Don't give up now. If you do, you will have to start all over again and you don't want to go through that again, right?
John, get better my friend!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2009)

Boys 'n girls, you're making me proud.  Keep up the good work, in spite of the cravings.  And YT, I'm hoping you get better very soon.  Have some good chicken soup, made with lots of cracked bones to get all of the collagen and nutrients from the marrow.  Remember to toss in a bit of slightly acidic ingredients, like celery, and maybe  atouhc of tomato to help extract the inner-bone goodies.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 10, 2009)

well, I had a slip up last Saturday and had a cig after a long fight with an inkjet printer (lost nearly half a litre of assorted ink color mainly oven Me!) and I`d just had enough.
needless to say I couldn`t smoke all of it as I could feel it burning my lungs, it REALLY hurt! (funny that it never used to though????).
anyway, I`m still off them and destroyed the rest of the pack I bought, dumb mistake, but interesting to know the effect it had.
I think I made the right choice quitting, smoking really IS nasty!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 10, 2009)

YT2095 said:


> well, I had a slip up last Saturday and had a cig after a long fight with an inkjet printer (lost nearly half a litre of assorted ink color mainly oven Me!) and I`d just had enough.
> needless to say I couldn`t smoke all of it as I could feel it burning my lungs, it REALLY hurt! (funny that it never used to though????).
> anyway, I`m still off them and destroyed the rest of the pack I bought, dumb mistake, but interesting to know the effect it had.
> I think I made the right choice quitting, smoking really IS nasty!


 
 Good for you. I'm glad you tossed the cigs. I'm quit at 40 days but I still get a craving every so often. I have had a couple of light headaches the past couple of days I think I'm still in a detox mode I believe it takes a long time to get the chemicals out.


----------



## Mama (Feb 10, 2009)

That's wonderful hear!  I'm proud or you both,YT and jp!  It sounds like having that cigarette may turn out to be the best thing you could have done YT...it will give you a reminder the next time you think you want one.  I've been quit for 9 years now and every now and then I still get an urge...usually when I'm in a stressful situation...but it's not strong and it goes away in just a few minutes.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

You're both doing so good!! YT, don't worry about a slip, you're still doing great!!
jp, your headaches will ease up a lot. It's just like stopping caffeine too.


----------



## attie (Feb 11, 2009)

Keep it up guys, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Seven months for me now from a 50 a day habit and I'm about $3500 better off financially.

The urge is still there at times but you remind yourself that you _*don't need*_ to smoke. My urge has gone from committing murder for a smoke to severely wounding.


----------

